# hairline crack on bumper paint



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

someone rear ended me while i was waiting at a stop light a few days ago. i thought there was no damages but looking closely today, i see a hairline crack on the paint that's like a foot long on the bumper. the bumper had been repainted 3 times 3 years ago. so the paint on the bumper is thick. so repainting it this time would/may require paint removal. big hassle. so should i just leave it or claim it. i have info of the person who hit me. :dunno:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

HW said:


> someone rear ended me while i was waiting at a stop light a few days ago. i thought there was no damages but looking closely today, i see a hairline crack on the paint that's like a foot long on the bumper. the bumper had been repainted 3 times 3 years ago. so the paint on the bumper is thick. so repainting it this time would/may require paint removal. big hassle. so should i just leave it or claim it. i have info of the person who hit me. :dunno:


show us a picture first, no one can determine what you are syaing without any pictures. You should claim anyway....you got nothing to loose, except time, get an estimate to repaint the whole bumper and get money..then decide..but we still need to assess the damage...


----------

